# Shark pier/surf fishin



## fisher1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished for shark from the surf in Sc. Intrested in what kind of speies are there. Blacktip, bonnethead ?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

u might catch...blacktip, bonnet head(using crab), altantic sharpnose, dog fish, spinners(rare in surf), lemon, hammerhead(rare but does happen, and even more rare but have been caught on coastals research longlines in murrells inlet nurse sharks


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I've done it, and its a blast. Make sure you are out of Horry county though, from what I've heard those fines and are pretty steep. But if you're in horry it isn't a far drive down into georgetown where it is perfectly legal.....These are in another thread somewhere, but were taken while fishing Pawley Island....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Atlantic Sharpnose, Atlantic Sharpnose, Atlantic Sharpnose.

You can get in to some Blacktips too if you're floating baits out in inlets.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

caught a 4 ft. bull shark at hilton head, in front of condo at palmetto dunes, back in late sept. on live finger mullet. hooked one larger than that that jumped twice and broke line. good luck.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if u wanna catch shark this time of year your probally have better luch going down to flordia


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

There are thousands upon thousands of 3'-4' dogfish shark here right now. If you come here to fish for them please take them all back with you. All they are good for is destroying rigs and thrashing around in the boat. Not fun to catch.....


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

try not to kil the dogfish, besides being used for biolgy labs for antamoy(even at coastal) they take a long time to mature, so if u kill them the population gets impacted even from that one

sorry its the science student in me


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

dogfish are the main ingredient to fish and chips in England.......al sharks take a long time to mature and don't have many babies. Please release all of them you can


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> try not to kil the dogfish, besides being used for biolgy labs for antamoy(even at coastal) they take a long time to mature, so if u kill them the population gets impacted even from that one
> 
> sorry its the science student in me


The fish get released unharmed. Just wish we could keep them off of the hook. Was just kidding about "If you come here to fish for them please take them all back with you"......


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

this spring a grad student at coastal is going to go do some research with magnets for keeping sharks off the hooks so in a couple of year we might be able to keep them off the hook, but heck i like catching anything that pulls on my line, including skate but thats cause im werid or and addict,


----------

